# Clear watery discharge - could it be amniotic fluid UPDATED BACK FROM GP



## Wants2bmummy

Hi Ladies,

I'm absolutely worried sick. I've been having clear watery discharge for a good few weeks and didn't really think anything of it, but after looking on google (I know this is the worst thing to do!) I've read that this can be amniotic fluid. I'm scared to death and sat here crying :cry: cos I'm so worried.

Sorry if its tmi, but its totally clear and odourless. When it happens I can feel it coming out (a bit like when AF appears) and it's enough to leave a pretty bit wet patch on my knickers.

I've made an appointment at my GP for 10.50 to try and find out whats going on.

Does anyone have any words of wisdom for me? 

x x x


----------



## rachael22

ive been getting this 2 just thought it was normal! went 4 my scan 3 weeks ago and was told everything was fine and was getting this watery discharge a while before my scan so i dunno im sorry but would love 2 kno how u got on at the doctors xx


----------



## mumto5

i'm not sure hun i hope you get some answers at the Doctors today x


----------



## investments

Hi, I had exactly the same thing last week when i just turned 18 weeks. I had 3 occassions in 4 days when I had wet patch through my pants and my trousers (like I had wet myself, except i knew it definitely hadn't come from there and it was completely odourless). At first i thought it was just cervical mucus being watery and then i looked on google - complete panic.. Spoke to my midwife who said i needed to get checked out straight away. Went to hospital and had an internal but she said it was fine. Apparantly it always gets a bit wetter down there at this stage, and some girls just had more liquidy cm than others and there was nothing to worry about. I am so convinced you're outcome will be the same as mine so please don't worry.


----------



## SisterRose

I've also had problems with this happening for a while now, coming up to a few months. I worried, got checked out and they said it wasn't amniotic fluid and just normal pregnancy discharge and not to worry so now I try to ignore it.

If you're worried about it, you should definitely mention it to your midwife and get checked over - if only to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Mrschoochoo

I have also been wetter, leaving marks but I think its completely normal unless the smell changes


----------



## katzone

I've been having this as well, got to the point now where I'm having to change my liner 4 or 5 times a day.
Hope all is ok for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

I get that tons sometimes it comes in gishes I have been checked for fear it was amniotic fluid but mines was not. In order to ease your mind because everyone's discharge could mean something different I would get checked.


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for your replies, they really calmed me down! After I'd posted I had a total panic and cried on hubby for ages.

Anyway, I went to the GP and he said not to worry and that it's normal in pregnancy as long as its not accompanied by period like pains. I had a urine test which was clear and he's booked me in for a swab at 18 weeks to keep an eye on things.

He had a feel of my tummy and it felt tender but not painful so he wasn't worried about it. He said my uterus is measuring more like 18 weeks (I'm 16 + 5) and he said if my fluid was low my uterus wouldn't be growing so well.

I feel reassured now, I can cope with big wet knickers lol!!!

Thanks again ladies


----------



## subaru555

Hi,

It's completely normal, it's just your uterus keeping itself nice and clean, it's a way of your body cleansing your insides around baby :)


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

I am glad you feel better and reassured.


----------



## lushious09

awww sweetie... google is my enemy atm haha i refuse to look up anything because it just puts u into an absaloute state of worry... ive been having the exact same thing from the start its a pain in the bum but it is totaly normal to experience it during pregnancy :) nothing wrong with been extra carefull though 

glad he put your mind at ease xxxx


----------



## Kirst264

glad you're ok!x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Glad your Ok hunni
xx


----------



## kate1984

glad you have had a good outcome, and that your bubs is measuring a bit bigger is always reassuring xxx


----------



## ShanandBoc

Glad all is well ;)


----------



## hmaz

Glad everything's ok. I had the same thing last week. 

I'd had a complete change in discharge from white & thick, to very watery and clear (sorry tmi!) and didn't think much of it until looking on google! So went to see my GP last week. She sent me off to labour ward at hospital for various test & a scan etc. Everything was ok and they said it wasn't leaking fluid. It's apparently normal to have lots of discharge in pregnancy as is body's way of regulating things and helping to prevent infection etc. Always best to get it checked if you're worried though


----------



## emmi26

aww really glad yr ok 
yr baby is due same day as mine !!!!
they will be fine just like to scare us all !!


----------



## emmi26

aww really glad yr ok 
yr baby is due same day as mine !!!!
they will be fine just like to scare us all !!


----------



## Dani-lou

Glad I found this post and glad I am not the only one. 
My d/c seems to go through stages and some days I get tons and other days hardly nothing at all. I also get the white creamy usual d/c which doesnt really concern me but I also get the clear watery d/c which sends me into a panic. It certainly feels damp down there at times and has left me wondering if everything is ok. This preg is not straight forward for me as I have had probs in the past so the whole d/c thing is just another thing to worry about.


----------



## ladykara

i have the exact same thing and have done for weeks, i was worried and they booked me in for a scan and they said all is ok. I had some swabs done and they came back fine. I was told its normal and not to worry but doesnt stop me every time i "leak". I panic every time i need to cough or move !! Its always good to have things like this checked out..i guess we will have to start wearing tena ladies..: )


----------



## Dani-lou

Its awful I have to scurry off to the loo every time I get that feeling. Its not excessive by any means but just damp. I wish there was some kind of instruction manual that provided reassurance to every little symptom but then I guess every preg and everyone is different. I have heard that d/c/vaginal secretions do get worse during second trimester - who said the second trimester was supposed to be the most relaxed trimester was lying.


----------

